#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico Telecom

## Halazari

Estou disponível para atuar como responsável técnico de provedores de internet para regularização junto ao CREA e Anatel.
Possuo experiência a mais de 5 anos com esse trabalho. Possuo 2 liberações e posso atestar mais uma empresa.

Estado de SP. 
Salário a combinar.

16 996138511

----------

